# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Te mager voor PEG sonde

## droppie60

ik ben 1.57 en weeg amper 33 kilo.. ja jullie lezen dit goed.. ik ben 51 jaar. Via de longarts naar een dietist, begonnen met sonde voeding flesjes.. maar ik kreeg slijmvorming en blaasjes op mn tong.. dus schoot niet op.. toen maar neussonde.. nou dat lukte niet omdat ik een scheef neusschotje heb, en zodra de sonde in mn neus zit krijg ik bloedingen in mn neus met gevolg ook in de sonde.. dan maar weer flesjes 4 per dag, maar brengt geen zoden aan de dijk.. de longarts verwees me naar een maag/darm specialist voor een peg sonde.. want ik moest toch aankomen.. kom ik bij de maag/darm specialist kreeg ik te horen ik was te licht (gut nee toch!!! :Frown: ) en moest eerst op gewicht komen voor ik een peg sonde kreeg.. moest maar aan de fles voeding.. pfffffffffffffff die gebruik ik al (nu al een half jaar 4 per dag, maar kom er niet van aan.. voor een half jaar terug in een ander ziekenhuis UMCG een maag en darm onderzoek gehad maar daar was niets mis.. nu omdat ik in een anderziekenhuis loop (martiniziekenhuis) wil deze arts dat ik weeeeeeeeer een onderzoek krijg.. en zolang ik niks aankom kan hij niets voor me doen.. over twee weken moet ik weer heen.. ben nog niks aangekomen,, dussss zeg ik,, dan heeft het geen zin om mn tijd daar aan te besteden.. kreeg vandaag een mail van de buurtzorg die zeggen ook dit kan toch niet er moet echt iets gebeuren.. maar jah..je wordt er zo moedeloos van.. ik weet het nu ook niet meer hoor.. herkent iemand dit???

----------


## sliana

waarvoor niet wat boterhammen extra eten en groente en fruit al is het gemalen,dan krijg je in elk geval meer naar binnen dan die astronoutenvoeding.
Hoe komt het dan dat je zo weinig weegt?......aankomen ingewicht kun je alleen maar door goed en gezond te eten en gezond te drinken,als je boterhammen met beleg maalt en daar melk bij doet heb je een papje en kun je zo dun maken als je wilt,krijg je meteen kal binnen van de melk. succes ermee....

----------


## sietske763

de pakjes zijn bedoeld als bijvoeding,
dus een ruim kcal. dieet en daarbij dus de pakjes.
heel veel mensen komen niet aan als ze pakjes/flesjes bijvoeding drinken omdat ze daar een vol gevoel van krijgen en dan weer minder ""normaal""eten naar binnen krijgen.
uit je verhaal is niet duidelijk of je ook nog een hoog kcal. dieet volgt van de dieetiste....
van alleen 4 pakjes kom je niet aan, want alle soorten bijvoeding bevatten ong 300 kcal. per pakje.

----------


## sliana

Sorrie het was niet mijn bedoeling iemand te kwetsen maar als iemand zo extreem weinig weegt dan zou je kunnen zeggen dat het aan het eet/drinkpatroon kan liggen,tenzij de persoon in kwestie zeer ernstig ziek is.
Als men gezond en goed eet en drinkt dan zou men niet op zo'n laag gewicht behoren te zijn,ikzelf ben al jaren op hetzelfde gewicht en doe er niks aan behalve gezond eten en drinken dat is ook wat ik graag zou wil houden....en natuurlijk in beweging blijven.

----------


## gabber52

sommige mensen gebruiken extreem veel energie en komen dus niet aan ondanks een ruim energie aanbod en met extra voeding kun je dat aanvullen vooral sondevoeding met extra calorieën

----------


## sliana

sorrie iphone maar het is engels en dat kan ik niet lezen,had het graag gewild,misschien heb je iemand die het voor je kan vertalen ?

Alvast bedankt.......

----------


## droppie60

Ik heb mn hele verhaal op deze forum gezet,, om het weer te herhalen heb ik geen zin in.. ik zou zeggen.. lees de verhalen..kom dan met vragen

----------


## droppie60

Hallo allemaal.
Na een lange tijd niets van mij gehoord te hebben. Zal ik proberen in het kort een heel lang verhaal te doen.
Zoals jullie hebben kunnen lezen in mijn vorige berichten heb ik ondergewicht.. begin juni zou ik eindelijk een pegsonde krijgen.. voor het zover was, werd ik opgenomen met long ontsteking, hier krabbelde ik weer van op en er werd toen besloten direct maar een peg sonde te plaatsen. Dit ging tot dus ver goed en de volgende dag mocht ik naar huis en de buurtzorg zou het over nemen,, ze mocht 7 dagen niet aan de wond komen alleen observeren.. toen ik thuis kwam en de buurtzorg kwam.. begon ze er gelijk aan het slangetje(van de pegsonde te draaien.. wat er toen allemaal gebeurde…. Ik verging van de pijn.. ben half bewusteloos met spoed naar het zieken huis gebracht.. waar ik met spoed werd geopereerd om de sonde er uit te halen en de buik werd schoon gespoeld..ik heb 2 dagen in coma gelegen.. aan de beademing.. ik ben in 1 week tijd 5 keer geopereerd aan m’n buik.. ik woog toen nog maar 29 kilo.. heb weken op de intensive care gelegen.. daarna op de verpleeg afdeling ik kon niet meer lopen..was verzwakt en uitgeput.. na twee maanden in het ziekenhuis, ging ik naar een verpleeg huis.. daar heeft men mij weer op de been gekregen en ook daar ben ik 2 maanden geweest.. ben nu net een week weer thuis.. op dit moment weeg ik 37.5 kilo..en heb neussonde..ik heb letterlijk en figuurlijk de dood in de ogen gekeken.. wij zijn nu bezig met een aanklacht tegen de buurtzorg.. want zij hebben een hele grote fout gemaakt.. onze huisarts zei al.. jij hebt een engeltje op je schouder gehad.. want het had niet veel gescheeld of ik was er niet meer.. ik heb een wond/litteken over m’n hele buik.. iedere dag moet het 2 keer smorgens en savonds schoon gemaakt worden.. er komt nog steeds wond vocht van af.. volgende week moet ik weer ter controle naar het ziekenhuis.. dus afwachten mar weer..

Groetjes droppie 60

----------


## sliana

onzettend veel beterschap met deze zeer gecompliceerde toestand en hoop dat je t.z.t weer wat vlees over je botten krijgt.....
Zoals ik je eerder heb laten weten heet mijn oudste kat Droppie 20jr en is ook graatmager geweest maar nu ook aan de betere kant,krijgt stiekem brokjes extra gemalen zodat ie het niet in de gaten heeft...met een druppeltje levertraan, ik neem een theelepel.
Zal een kaarsje voor de beide Droppie's laten branden als verwarming van jouw engeltje.

Groetjes Droppie's vrouwtje

----------


## droppie60

> onzettend veel beterschap met deze zeer gecompliceerde toestand en hoop dat je t.z.t weer wat vlees over je botten krijgt.....
> Zoals ik je eerder heb laten weten heet mijn oudste kat Droppie 20jr en is ook graatmager geweest maar nu ook aan de betere kant,krijgt stiekem brokjes extra gemalen zodat ie het niet in de gaten heeft...met een druppeltje levertraan, ik neem een theelepel.
> Zal een kaarsje voor de beide Droppie's laten branden als verwarming van jouw engeltje.
> 
> Groetjes Droppie's vrouwtje


bedankt dat je mij vergelijkt met je kat

----------


## sietske763

tjonge jonge......dit slaat echt alles......ben je bijna dood geweest en dan word je vergeleken met een kat......
zit al jaren op dit forum maar nogmaals; dit slaat alles!

----------


## sietske763

@droppie,
heel veel sterkte en beterschap!
mijn story lijkt een heel klein beetje op de jouwe, ook fouten en daardoor IC opname en coma en allemaal machines, waaronder 3 weken beademing

mijn lijf heeft nooit meer goed gefunctioneerd evenals mijn hersenen.
de revalidatie duurt erg lang, heel veel sterkte en ik hoop voor je dat je niet teveel eraan overhoudt.....

----------


## droppie60

> @droppie,
> heel veel sterkte en beterschap!
> mijn story lijkt een heel klein beetje op de jouwe, ook fouten en daardoor IC opname en coma en allemaal machines, waaronder 3 weken beademing
> 
> mijn lijf heeft nooit meer goed gefunctioneerd evenals mijn hersenen.
> de revalidatie duurt erg lang, heel veel sterkte en ik hoop voor je dat je niet teveel eraan overhoudt.....


Dank je,het gaat redelijk goed met mij, moet alleen nog heel veel groeien!

----------


## sietske763

hoeveel liter sv krijg je per 24 uur?

----------


## droppie60

Ik krijg snacht 110..sonde voeding(via een pomp) Druppel gewijs dan he! en dan overdag 3 keer sonde inspuiten van 150

----------


## sliana

het is niet dat ik iemand met mijn kat ga vergelijken maar de naam Droppie heel toepasselijk well......voel je je niet door mij daardoor benadeeld maar ik denk dat ik me hier van die site afhaal omdat ik zo'n vergelijking niet deel..............
wens jullie veel .....tja wat kan ik er nu nog op zeggen........NIKS MEER

----------


## sietske763

ook die laatste zin zegt genoeg over jezelf......

----------


## christel1

Droppie, 
Waarom een pegsonde eigenlijk ? Zou het niet beter geweest zijn om je een hickmann te plaatsen, recht in de ader waarmee je voeding kan krijgen zonder dat ze langs de maag passeert ? En zo krijg je direct alle voedingsstoffen binnen zonder dat er nog iets uitgefilterd wordt door de maag en de dunne darm. 
Mij hebben ze zo wel terug op de been gekregen, heeft wel bijna 2 jaar geduurd en ik kreeg home TPN, 's nachts dus van 20 u 's avonds tot 10 u 's morgens en die zakken bevatten een dikke 1500 cal. Eigenlijk een volledige maaltijd voor een vrouw. 
Jij hebt blijkbaar een slechte ervaring met thuiszorg, ja als ze niet aan die pegsonde mogen komen en ze beginnen eraan te prutsen dan zit jij natuurlijk met de vodden en heel ernstig blijkbaar. 
En die neussonde lijkt me ook maar ongemakkelijk, zo'n slangetje in je neus dat zou ik echt niet zien zitten. Kan je daarbij dan eigenlijk nog goed eten, normaal eten bedoel ik want je voelt dat toch zitten in je keel ? Alleen de gedachte al doet me al braken. 
Hopelijk kom je snel weer wat bij want slank zijn is mooi maar mager zijn is afschuwelijk. Je wordt er moe van, je hebt geen spieren meer en je zou niets anders doen dan slapen en dan ga je weer niet eten en zo blijft de cirkel rond. 
Veel succes

----------


## droppie60

Op dit moment zonder neussonde,, nu weer aan de flesjes.. alles ivm neus irritatie echt balen hoor..

----------

